# Failed attempt at a night shot



## BrettG (Dec 2, 2004)

(Forgive the terrible scan quality)

Remember that total lunar eclipse in October?  I tried taking pictures of it (of course, the lens I have with the biggest zoom is only my 24-85mm, so I was already off on the wrong foot!  Anyway, I've never shot in the dark before, so I figured "Let the camera auto-detect the settings" and as you can tell by this picture that was taken around 9:30 PM, it overcompensated for the darkness.  The shutter was probably open for thirty seconds, so I guess the clouds were moving pretty fast that night while everything else remained still.  I thought it looked pretty neat, even though it's obviously not what I was going for.


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 5, 2004)

to capture the moon, which i assume is what you were going for... you really don't need a long shutter. The moon is pretty bright, so normally you can get away with shutter speeds around 1/80th of a second or maybe even a bit faster.


----------

